# Active community fish ssuggestions please?



## sparkus88 (Aug 29, 2010)

Hi I looking for a new community fish which is both colourful and active and spend most of their time in the top half of a tank. I have some zebra danios and they tick 2 of the boxes but aren't very colourful. My water has ph around 7.4 ish and is fairly hard. Can anyone give me any suggestions please?

Thanks
Mark


----------



## Zeetrain (Oct 13, 2009)

if you like zebra danios but want more color then you could get Glofish. They are gehetically altered zebra danios and come in neon yellow, neon orange, and neon red. you could also go with some male guppys.


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

What size tank? Do you know the hardness/softness/ph of your water?


----------



## sparkus88 (Aug 29, 2010)

I have looked into glofish but read they were very expensive. I have a 240l tank. Water ph is about 7.4-7.6 not sure how hard it is in degrees but the test i used says it is about 260ppm for general hardness.


----------



## bones14 (Mar 19, 2010)

Have a look at the Fish Profiles section at the top of the forum.It'll give you a description of the fish and the suggested water parameters.Might be something you like there.


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

You need a starting point so I say check out the tropical fish profiles section here on the forum. I'd start with a school of something that really catches your eye and will do well in your tank size and water hardness/softness and then see what other types of fish will be compatable with the fish you choose.

The most active fish in my community tank are my green tiger barbs. They are gorgeous fish and very playful. They would do well in your size tank in a school of 6 or more. They are in my tank with a variety of tetras (pristellas, serpae, emperors) and get along great with them but you probably wouldn't want to temp them with long finned fish because they might want to nip at them.

Another way you could go is platies of which there are many varieties and colors. I'm not sure how to decipher your water hardness so you'd have to check that first. Your ph is right in line with their requirements.

Good luck


----------



## sparkus88 (Aug 29, 2010)

I already have a shoal of cardinal tetras and odessa barbs but they stay in the bottom half of the tank. So I was wanting something that swim mostly in the top half. I thought dwarf gouramis would look nice but I don't know how active they are.


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Sorry, I thought you only had the danios. I have some gold comet platies in the community tank and they're pretty much top to mid-dwellers. 

The green tiger barbs are pretty much all over the tank.


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Not sure if you would want to go the livebearer route with the platies. Just thinking color variety and top to mid tank preference there.

Hopefully someone with gouramis will let you know about how active they are.


----------



## Calmwaters (Sep 2, 2009)

I would not go with Gouramis mine are some what slow moveing not very active except at feeding time.


----------



## zof (Apr 23, 2010)

Calmwaters said:


> I would not go with Gouramis mine are some what slow moveing not very active except at feeding time.


I agree although they look great they are pretty slow moving fish except when chasing food or threats plus fast moving fish will probably stress them.


----------

